# Starting out in real estate photography



## AdrParkinson (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello everyone, first time poster here.
I've been an amateur photographer for a few years and am transitioning to professional soon. I'm going to be shooting some product photos for a local business but once that's done the area I'd like to focus on is real estate. The problem is I don't know how to go about finding work as it's not something I've ever seen people advertise for.
I know the most obvious thing I need is a good portfolio, however my portfolio is mostly of landscapes, wildlife, and still life so I doubt that would help right now. Would going to estate agents and offering to shoot a few houses for free be a good place to start?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 18, 2016)

Not IMO, no.  That's going to get you known as the 'wanna be who shoots for free' and once you've done free work, getting paid work from those people is going to be difficult.  Instead, look for developers/contractors who are putting up new houses/sub-divisions.  Explain to them that you're working on a personal project and need some interior shots (esp. if they have a 'show home' set up) for that project.  This (1) gets you away from the real estate agents who you only want to approach once you're set up and ready for business; and (2) it justifies why you're not charging.  This is a personal project, and you're asking them for help.  In return of course they will get XX images of their property to use as they wish (or whatever terms you agree upon).


----------



## KmH (Nov 18, 2016)

Most real estate agents make their own photos.
Which is why you don't see photographers advertising that they do real estate photography.

There is no location info in your profile. What market area are you in?

It is very rare for _any_ new business to start and survive for any appreciable period of time without a well researched and written business and marketing plan.
Starting & Managing a Business | The U.S. Small Business Administration | SBA.gov


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 18, 2016)

demographics

If you want to be in the low end of the real estate market, say under $200k
then they normally make their own photographs.

The few ppl who make money that I know in Real Estate do high end houses, and not all the time ... once in a while.
Of course, they also know what they are doing and bring their own equipment with them.

You can always contact real estate ppl just driving around and collecting names off of house signs, or search online. 

There are also online companies that "help" with that but they tend to charge a lot or require you to use their equipment and have an extremely high turnover rate.  They use the lower cost photographer to maximize *their* profit, not yours.

Search this forum .. it's strewn with starting out in "real estate photography" threads.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't know if therre's much market for it, but if you mostly have been shooting wildlife, landscapes, and still lifes, how do you expect to do real estate with no experience and no portfolio of that type work? Back up the bus and learn how to shoot real estate; is there anyone that would let you come in and do test shots and get in some practice? 

See what's happening in your area, if realtors are using photographers or just taking pictures with their cell phones. Get on ASMP or PPA websites to get resources for photographers for contracts, licensing usage, etc. that you'll need to learn to do.


----------



## AdrParkinson (Nov 19, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Not IMO, no.  That's going to get you known as the 'wanna be who shoots for free' and once you've done free work, getting paid work from those people is going to be difficult.  Instead, look for developers/contractors who are putting up new houses/sub-divisions.  Explain to them that you're working on a personal project and need some interior shots (esp. if they have a 'show home' set up) for that project.  This (1) gets you away from the real estate agents who you only want to approach once you're set up and ready for business; and (2) it justifies why you're not charging.  This is a personal project, and you're asking them for help.  In return of course they will get XX images of their property to use as they wish (or whatever terms you agree upon).


Interesting idea. I'll look into that, thanks.


KmH said:


> Most real estate agents make their own photos.
> Which is why you don't see photographers advertising that they do real estate photography.
> 
> There is no location info in your profile. What market area are you in?
> ...


I'm in South Africa. I intend to go into this only when I'm ready and have a plan. I had a job earlier this year which I had to quit after less than a week because it became clear that my employer had absolutely no idea what he was doing, so I don't want to make the same mistake.


vintagesnaps said:


> I don't know if therre's much market for it, but if you mostly have been shooting wildlife, landscapes, and still lifes, how do you expect to do real estate with no experience and no portfolio of that type work? Back up the bus and learn how to shoot real estate; is there anyone that would let you come in and do test shots and get in some practice?
> 
> See what's happening in your area, if realtors are using photographers or just taking pictures with their cell phones. Get on ASMP or PPA websites to get resources for photographers for contracts, licensing usage, etc. that you'll need to learn to do.


One of the things that first attracted me to this idea was when looking at the photos on property websites and seeing how horribly shot most of the photos were, featuring such things as a dog taking a dump on the front lawn. I know real estate and nature are very different, but if one can be learned then the other can as well. Like I said above I only plan to start when I'm ready, but I do want to have an idea about how to find clients. Unfortunately I don't know anyone who's house I could use and my own is not exactly show-worthy. I will be looking into tirediron's suggestion which sounds like a simple and non-pressurized way to get some portfolio images.

Thanks everyone for your advice.


----------



## theshortwhiteguy (Dec 16, 2016)

AdrParkinson said:


> Hello everyone, first time poster here.
> I've been an amateur photographer for a few years and am transitioning to professional soon. I'm going to be shooting some product photos for a local business but once that's done the area I'd like to focus on is real estate. The problem is I don't know how to go about finding work as it's not something I've ever seen people advertise for.
> I know the most obvious thing I need is a good portfolio, however my portfolio is mostly of landscapes, wildlife, and still life so I doubt that would help right now. Would going to estate agents and offering to shoot a few houses for free be a good place to start?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.



My advice, as a full time real estate photographer, is to start with friends homes or buildings that you can get into where you can trade images for time onsite. From there, you can work on technique and build a portfolio. Don't be afraid to look at YouTube, Houzz, or the high end home listing sites for ideas. I am constantly on them looking for an edge, and I have been shooting architecture and real estate professionally for 30+ years.

As you get more confident, start banging on real estate agency doors. Many have a weekly or monthly vendor meeting or sales presentations. The local real estate boards will sometimes hold seminars too where vendors can rent a booth. Personally, I hate the convention type because I find it is a waste of time and money. You are better off prospecting at the local level on the way to a shoot or after a shoot. I did it this morning with my former neighbor's house across the street - I stopped in and talked to the builder, told him what I do and said that I would like to get some "portfolio" shots. Eventually I will land him as a client by throwing a photo or two his way.

Just a few thoughts. Good luck.


----------

